# Need some advice with Río's skin problem



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, poor baby! That looks really painful and uncomfortable!
I don't know anything about at home mange treatments, so I cannot help you with that. 
Has the vet ruled out allergies such as food allergies, flea allergic dermatitis? 
Are you permanently staying in the Dominican Republic?
I wish you the best of luck and hope that your furbaby gets some help and relief soon!


----------



## InsanelyOne (Mar 3, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Wow, poor baby! That looks really painful and uncomfortable!


But that's the thing. It's not uncomfortable or painful. He acts like nothing is wrong. Doesn't lick it or scratch it or anything.



> Has the vet ruled out allergies such as food allergies, flea allergic dermatitis?


She has suggested a food allergy but I'm a little suspicious. Do dogs just suddenly develop allergies to the same food they've been eating since day one?

We've just changed his food from Royal Canin Jr. to regular Royal Canin. They have a hypoallergenic food but it is prohibitively expensive. It would cost around US$250/month (dog food is expensive here).



> Are you permanently staying in the Dominican Republic?


Yes. We got Río here in the DR.



> I wish you the best of luck and hope that your furbaby gets some help and relief soon!


Thanks!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, dogs can develop food allergies/intolerances to food they have been eating since day one. You may need to do an elimination diet or food allergy testing. Also, if you do suspect a thyroid issue, I would have him tested. He may have autoimmune thyroiditis, which is an inheirited disorder. It does not exhibit all of the symptoms of a typical hypothryroid dog. You can contact www.hemopet.org for more info. You can also call or email Dr. Jean Dodds for information. Best of luck to you and Rio.


----------



## InsanelyOne (Mar 3, 2012)

Thought I'd give an update if anyone is interested. I gave up on the vet and decided to do some investigating on my own. From all appearances, it looks as though Río has a yeast infection. Why the vet never picked up on this, I'm not sure... although she did say it was "fungal" in addition to mange, she never offered up any real solutions. I'm now beginning to suspect he never had mange. 

5 days ago I started giving Río a sponge bath every morning with a 50/50 solution of apple cider vinegar and water. I'm also putting a capful of vinegar in his drinking water and giving him a couple tablespoons of plain non-fat yogurt in his food. The difference is nothing short of miraculous. Within the first day the rashes on his skin dried up and flaked off and his skin is turning pink again. His hair is already growing back. I'm amazed at the efficacy of such a cheap and simple solution. 

While I was doing my research I was amazed to find so many people with this same problem and time and again the vet prescribed steroids and antibiotics. From all accounts this expensive and rather harsh treatment doesn't even work that well and has awful long-term side effects. As with MDs I sometime think vets become so fixated on prescribing medicine that they overlook simple solutions.

I'm fully aware there may be an underlying condition (such as a thyroid problem) but aside from the skin rash he hasn't shown any other symptoms. No issues with weight or lethargy. No behavioral problems. He's a very good dog. I suspect this vinegar and yogurt regimen will be required for the rest of his life but I'm not concerned. It takes no real effort and once the skin has fully cleared up and the hair has grown back I won't be needing to do the sponge baths daily. Probably once-a-week as a preventative measure.

Just figured I'd share my story in case someone finds it helpful.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

InsanelyOne said:


> ...
> 5 days ago I started giving Río a sponge bath every morning with a 50/50 solution of apple cider vinegar and water. I'm also putting a capful of vinegar in his drinking water and giving him a couple tablespoons of plain non-fat yogurt in his food. The difference is nothing short of miraculous. Within the first day the rashes on his skin dried up and flaked off and his skin is turning pink again. His hair is already growing back. I'm amazed at the efficacy of such a cheap and simple solution.
> 
> While I was doing my research I was amazed to find so many people with this same problem and time and again the vet prescribed steroids and antibiotics. From all accounts this expensive and rather harsh treatment doesn't even work that well and has awful long-term side effects. As with MDs I sometime think vets become so fixated on prescribing medicine that they overlook simple solutions.
> ...


So GLAD you did your research and discovered the Apple Cider Vinegar! :appl:

Happy to hear that Rio's better! :woot2:


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for your update and happy to hear that this regimen is working for Rio. Please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks so much for the update. I am so glad you have found something to help Rio with his problem. It is good to know that sometimes there is a more natural holistic way of treating our dogs. Sometimes things do get out of hand and we still need to go the harsher route for short times but I will cross my fingers that your new protocol will be able to keep a handle on this forever.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Mine (Lincoln) has a low thyroid and the only symptom he was really having was skin issues. He has no weight or lethargy problems. If the underlying cause isnt treats it will progress from a simple skin issue to weight/lethary issues etc.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great update, so glad Rio is doing better.

He's a beautiful boy, how lucky to be living in the DR. Your comment about the Vets there has kept me from moving to the Caribbean or I'd been there a long time ago.

Hope you'll post some more pictures of Rio and he continues to improve.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great news! It's such a lift to the morale when you see improvement. Rio looks like he lives a great life.


----------

